# Tires



## Travis91 (Mar 7, 2011)

I currently have 4.80x8 tires on my boat trailer and they seem awful short. is there a taller size?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2011)

Using the same wheels there is the 5.70x8. It's taller and wider. If you want to go to a 12" wheel there is the 4.80x12.


----------



## arkansasnative (Mar 7, 2011)

i just bumped up from 8" wheels and tires to 12" and im not regretting it one bit! I went to harbor freight and got 2 of their 4 lug wheel and tire combos at like 40 or so bucks a piece and then used a 20% off coupon that they emailed me (im a regular customer lol). You can also search for their coupons on google or go look in any guy magazine at walmart and get one out of there.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 9, 2011)

12" tires is one of the upgrades I want to do to. 
Just a matter of saving up the $150 for 3 of them.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2011)

I picked up an old pop up camper for free. I saved the axle and 12" wheels the rest I scrapped.


----------

